# Where to buy pre-loved carriers?



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I have a couple of winter carriers but am having a summer baby and the only place I know of to buy pre-loved carriers is TBW.

Can anyone tell me of other places? FB groups?


----------



## KarenCole (Dec 24, 2015)

You should do a google search and i am sure that will you.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

This is an old thread but yes, FB groups are good. Try searching for Your City/town Babywearers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilyBeran (Jan 18, 2016)

you can search some online stores it might help you..


----------

